# Junk burn...



## 1I'dJak (Sep 1, 2007)

Couple days ago i had a removal job...several dead balsams by a guys big shop....just got the stubs left to drop....recently got a 660 from the father in law...has about 12....forgot that you really need to reef the caps on tight with a bar wrench or they vibrate loose....lift the saw up for the back cut and 'gloop'....gas all over my frickin crotch...not good...this is gonna burn..... dump the water in mywater bottle on my crotch....quickly throw the gear in my truck and put the hammer down....unfortunatly traffics backed up and my junk is on fire now... I'm screamin and cussin at everybody on the road....find another water bottle in my truck....got my pants wide open, the cacknbells hanging out, dumping water over the gear....not the most flattering due to the burning and cold water....somebody pulls up beside me, i cover myself with a couple of cotton gloves...nothing to see here....carry on....ha ha!


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 1, 2007)

All my saws are old so take this question from a new saw novice: are you saying that the fuel and oil caps on the new Stihls need to be tightened with a bar wrench to keep them from coming loose?


----------



## clearance (Sep 1, 2007)

Jak, I am sorry for your incident. You have to put them caps on good, you don't need a bar wrench, just crank 'em on as hard as you can, get mad, whatever it takes.


----------



## Sprig (Sep 1, 2007)

Ow.  Did a similar with transmission fluid, did you know it burns? I didn't until I was in school, at a desk, an hour later. I politely raised my hand and departed, and wore a nice pink scar from my belly to my foot for a couple of months, thankfully 'precious' was spared. Last time I ever helped anyone drop a tranny with me under it ( DOH! ) :censored: 

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Mitchell (Sep 3, 2007)

*been there*

I feel your pain: Been there done that a couple times. It is no fun at all. I was out in the bush so no extra water but at least I could air em out freely. It was a half day tenderness for me other then that no complications, that I now of anyways.


----------



## aquan8tor (Sep 4, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Ow.  Did a similar with transmission fluid, did you know it burns? I didn't until I was in school, at a desk, an hour later. I politely raised my hand and departed, and wore a nice pink scar from my belly to my foot for a couple of months, thankfully 'precious' was spared. Last time I ever helped anyone drop a tranny with me under it ( DOH! ) :censored:
> 
> opcorn: opcorn:






It takes paint off pretty good too! 



Sorry for the injury to the jewels. No fun at all. Hopefully no permanent damage.....Non-saw related, I was using a utility knife to scrape the melted edge off a piece of plexiglas cut with a wood blade, & ended up with a 3" long scar on my inner thigh just down from the johnson. Talk about your close calls!!!!


----------



## CoreyTMorine (Sep 9, 2007)

clearance said:


> Jak, I am sorry for your incident. You have to put them caps on good, you don't need a bar wrench, just crank 'em on as hard as you can, get mad, whatever it takes.



It seems to me that after they have been gorrila fisted a time or three the damn things wont ever stay tight, unless you torque them in there real good with a big bar wrench. Maybe if Jack got some brand new caps and only ever torqued them on the same; grunt and a half or two grunts, no wrnech. 

Although I use a wrench and turn till a quarter grunt. And never let the groundmen gas my saws, thats what the husquavarna's are for


----------

